
Texthero – Python module to analyze any text dataset in seconds - BertAndErnie
https://github.com/jbesomi/texthero
======
JackWang99
It would be awesome to have multilingual support. What do you think guys?

~~~
asicsp
This was asked in the reddit thread [0] too:

>Great question; full multilingual support is on the pipeline.

>For now, only English is fully supported. For the rest of the western
languages, some of the functions can be used as these are language-agnostic
(visualization, TF-IDF, simple tokenization, etc.). What languages are you
primarily interested in? Do you feel like you would like to contribute somehow
with that? Any contribution is very welcome

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/hl8y9n/during_lockd...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/hl8y9n/during_lockdown_i_developed_an_opensource_python/)

~~~
JackWang99
thanks for pointing this out

------
nlpword
Hey, thanks for sharing this! Thats exactly what i was searching for

~~~
verdverm
This nlpword handle shared this 2 days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23723834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23723834)

